# Little advise please



## dancingmaddog (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi all, i am currently growing in peat but am considering switching over to hydro and would appreciate any advise on tube diameter, nute advise ect. thanx


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow are you in luck....

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/


----------



## dancingmaddog (Nov 24, 2011)

nice one DFTR, thanx.


----------



## kyoinidaho (Dec 3, 2011)

...member for a year and a half, and hadn't found the hydro forum yet?


----------



## blissfest (Dec 3, 2011)

kyoinidaho said:


> ...member for a year and a half, and hadn't found the hydro forum yet?


Thats why they call it dope


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 6, 2011)

all kinds of info on hydro, just look around


----------



## dancingmaddog (Dec 7, 2011)

kyoinidaho said:


> ...member for a year and a half, and hadn't found the hydro forum yet?


not been lookin, lol


----------

